# Draw-down



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you control draw-down with an Able-Kone Chemex?

For 30g/500g I consistently get 7 min draw downs - I have tried everything - from J.3 on the Vario all the way down to J.7; hotter; colder; aggressive pour; soft pour; stiring; making a nipple in the grounds.

Everytime I get more or less 7 mins.

Taste changes as in line with what you would expect - but that drawdown....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your pouring as per recommenced - the middle only?

I reallt didnt find the kone easy to use or forgiving of even extractions


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In the end if the taste is good I wouldn't worry. I struggled to get a taste comparable to paper filters


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your pouring as per recommenced - the middle only?
> 
> I reallt didnt find the kone easy to use or forgiving of even extractions


Yes; I'm swirling a little; but its pretty tight into the middle.

The other issue I seem to get is that the bed is never particularly concave after I have finished my pour - it always seems quite flat.....

Also; I'm no novice to pour-over, but I have no idea what I'm doing.

Somehow Foundry Yirg came out as chocolate...... When ground as coarse as I can go at quite a low temp....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Yes; I'm swirling a little; but its pretty tight into the middle.
> 
> The other issue I seem to get is that the bed is never particularly concave after I have finished my pour - it always seems quite flat.....
> 
> ...


Whats the low temp?

Try using a higher temp......lower temp will get lower in the slurry as more water is added.

Lower temp take longer to draw down as well ( i tried a few at 96 and a couple at 85 for example to check this )

So it may be your temp causing your long draw down.....and your taste defect

The Kone was desgined for Japanese low temp pour over

I never got an even bed from a Kone , so cant help there....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the low temp?
> 
> Try using a higher temp......lower temp will get lower in the slurry as more water is added.
> 
> ...


Highest is probably around 94, lowest about 92.

I'm pretty conservative when it comes to brew temps.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Highest is probably around 94, lowest about 92.
> 
> I'm pretty conservative when it comes to brew temps.


I was brewing this coffee in chemex at 96 , all in one **** method ( even with EK 30>500 was 5 minutes tops but tasty )

Temp will effect draw down time and extraction yield. Its another variable if balanced with amount of water coffee and grind can get you to a tastey place.

I found the kone even at the rare times i got a ball park tasty drink at good EY from it , left a taste i didn't like compared to a cleaner paper filter...thats a personal thing though....

You could brew at a higher temp ( foundry i think recommend it ) at 92 with 500g water in , i imagine your slurry is around 86-88 ish . thats low.....

Starting at 96 might help you keep your slurry temp at 92-94 and get a more balanced extraction .

I think this coffee needs higher temps to drive the solubales out personally


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex leeches heat - a lot. Slurry temp is around 89-90c with pour in water at 94-95c.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I was brewing this coffee in chemex at 96 , all in one **** method ( even with EK 30>500 was 5 minutes tops but tasty )
> 
> Temp will effect draw down time and extraction yield. Its another variable if balanced with amount of water coffee and grind can get you to a tastey place.
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll try hotter then. Does it really make much difference to draw down times though?

I always find that I'm ahead of the clock for the first couple of hundred grams of water, then the pour ends up stalling too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Taste wise little perplexed... low temp, long draw down , kone .....could equal under but i dint think would equate to chocolate

Chocolate with this coffee could equate to over extracted , under would be quite sharp/sourer

I have no idea of what the number on the Vario equate to in terms of a pour over setting

7 minutes is along draw down time .....for a vario ....how far away from nominal chemex setting are you at your coarsest experiment ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Sure, I'll try hotter then. Does it really make much difference to draw down times though?
> 
> I always find that I'm ahead of the clock for the first couple of hundred grams of water, then the pour ends up stalling too.


At extremes of temp say 95 and 85 i found out yes ( on a couple of chemex experiments with the EK )


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Taste wise little perplexed... low temp, long draw down , kone .....could equal under but i dint think would equate to chocolate
> 
> Chocolate with this coffee could equate to over extracted , under would be quite sharp/sourer
> 
> ...


The Vario has ditting burrs in it, so while no where near the quality of the EK; I can imagine its probably as close as can be got for the money.

As I say, I have tried it across the range - usually I brew at the top end of the scale though.

Usually about the fineness of table salt - this far on the Vario will give sea-salt sized grinds.

As for the taste - I find the Kone imparts a lot of mouth-feel so brews tend to be pretty mellow no matter what, so its pretty hard to make a bad brew.

After cooling this coffee has gotten somewhat acidic though. It's certainly underextracted - that's just masked by the mouth-feel.

I have anosmia - so the complexities of taste are pretty much lost on me.


----------

